# Connecting two netgear switches.



## mike230390 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I'm new to the forum and hope you guys can help me out with an issue I've ben trying to solve for days. I've pent hours searching the internet but to no avail. I'm very much an amateur when it comes to home networking but have a more complex setup than normal.

I have a main switch (netgear JGS524Ev2) which is connected to my ADSL router. The switch privides 2 x network ports in several rooms of the house via a patch panel.

I then have another switch (GSS116E) which is located in the lounge and connected with to CAT5e cables in Link Aggregation, where all my media devices are connected.

What I want is for the router to provide the DHCP for the whole network but have static IPs for the two switches in order to access their respective GUIs.

SO far I can access the GUI of the main switch, but not that of the other switch connected to it via a web browser. Funny thing is that both switches are detected via the prosafe utility. Whats the difference?

Everything has its subnet mask set to 255.255.255.0

Router IP 192.168.1.1
Main switch static IP set to 192.168.1.3
Switch in lounge static IP set to 192.168.1.4

Where am I going wrong?

I'll be very grateful for any help as its beat me so far


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

You aren't doing anything wrong by the sounds of it. I would trying adding an 's' to the http connection so instead of http://192.168.1.4 it is https://192.168.1.4


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

"What I want is for the router to provide the DHCP for the whole network but have static IPs for the two switches in order to access their respective GUIs."

Two ways of accomplishing this:
1. set your dhcp range to .2 to .254 and do ip reservations based on mac address of the switches in the router.
2. make your dhcp scope .50 to 254 and not include your static assignments within the dhcp scope.

I suspect your lack of access to the 2nd switch would be due to the trunking. Undo that and see if you can then access [though this should not be a problem being trunked unless one switch doesn't support it]

It is also not recommended to put switches in series. Both switches should be connected to your router.


----------

